# Tan ringneck baby dove up for adoption in Los Angeles, CA



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm adopting out one of my tan ringneck babies. It's free to a good home! He/she is a month old, fully weaned dove. I'm not sure of the sex yet. Here's a picture of him/her a week or so ago.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

please don't allow breeding. There are hundreds of ringnecks that already need homes


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

There are also many pigeons that need homes and they're still being bred. ?????


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think Gimpielover meant that if someone doesn't have room for the babies, than better if you don't breed them. If you are going to keep them, that is different. When you adopt out the babies, that home could have gone to a dove that needs a home, who is already here. 
Kind of the same thing with kittens and puppies. When people offer free kittens or puppies and people take them home, then they are filling the space that could have been filled by a shelter cat or dog who is already here and needs a home. At least I think that is what was meant.
Fake eggs usually work well when you don't want babies. He's very cute.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He is very cute. Hope someone steps up to offer a great home soon.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay is right. That's exactly what I meant. 
Breeding pigeons isn't right either
There are millions of homeless pigeons needing homes here in los angeles as well


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I have plenty of room for the doves. I ended up keeping her.


----------

